# Relevador para Chapa Electrica  Caida de Voltaje



## alfisgdl (Sep 12, 2012)

Buen Día a Todos 

Mi problema es que tengo una cerradura eléctrica instalada con un transformador a 12 vca 4 Amperes,  pero cuando acciono la chapa desde una distancia de aproximadamente 40 metros con alambre telefónico calibre 22, el voltaje cae y llegan aproximadamente 6 voltios por lo que no abre la chapa

Me dijeron que instalara un revelador y compre un modelo SUN HOLD RAS-1210 pero no se como se instala y ademas unos me dicen que el rele ocupara otro transformador y no se como conectarlo todo

Agradecería me ayuden por favor y de antemano muchas gracias, este foro es muy útil y gracias


----------



## powerful (Sep 12, 2012)

alfisgdl, deberías cambiar todo el cableado por uno mellizo Nº16AWG , o cambiar el trafo por uno de mayor voltaje 24Vac , o colocarle un doblador de voltaje(con diodos y condensadores) en la cerradura ,seguro que  hay más opciones . 
Considero la primera la más profesional.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amigo alfisgdl, pregunto un detalle,  la linea extensa de cable se encuentra entre el transformador y la carga?, si es asi, colocalo lo mas cerca posible de esta. Alli juega un papel muy importante Don Ley de Ohm. 
Para darte una idea, las lineas electricas de RED, elevan el voltaje lo mayor posible, para minimizar el problema que tienes.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

Pon el transformador en el extremo y accionalo a 220V o lo que corresponda. Un relé no va a hacer nada.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola.

Usa una alámbre número 12.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 13, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> alfisgdl, deberías cambiar todo el cableado por uno mellizo Nº16AWG , o cambiar el trafo por uno de mayor voltaje 24Vac , o colocarle un doblador de voltaje(con diodos y condensadores) en la cerradura ,seguro que  hay más opciones .
> Considero la primera la más profesional.



Creo que esta es una solución, si la resistencia del cable te esta ocasionando una caída de tensión del 50%, lo mas lógico es aumentar la tensión un 100% y así obtendrás una salida de 12Vca. Consigue un transformador que de una salida de 24Vca. Pero leyendo a Scooter es mejor, pon el transformador en el extremo de la chapa. Saludos!


----------



## powerful (Sep 13, 2012)

obeja22, estoy de acuerdo de colocar el trafo cerca de la chapa, lo que no me gusta es enviar 220Vac por el alambre telefónico Nº22 , es trenzado y no está fabricado(grado de aislamiento) para este voltaje.


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 13, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> obeja22, estoy de acuerdo de colocar el trafo cerca de la chapa, lo que no me gusta es enviar 220Vac por el alambre telefónico Nº22 , es trenzado y no está fabricado(grado de aislamiento) para este voltaje.



Entonces usa un transformador que te de 24Vca de salida, con la resistencia que tienes es probable que lleguen 12Vca. Como ves?

Saludos!


----------



## powerful (Sep 13, 2012)

Me parece que pondría el trafo de 12Vac como lo indica Scooter cerca de la chapa, pero la alimentación de 220Vac (40m de retorno al pulsador) lo recableo con 16AWG. Como la ves?... Mejor.

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 13, 2012)

yo creo que deberia ser con cable de 2 mm de seccion (16 awg)para los 110volts, cerca de la cerradura o chapa y de ahi maneja sin problema el abrir y cerrar(pulsador) con 12 volts 4 amperes anda bien.
pero si o si  cableado independiente para los 110 y de ser posible tuberia tambien. 
una pregunta que no me deja dormir....solo cerradura, y el portero electrico no!!!!??
abrir una puerta a 40 metros sin saber quien es!!!???,  casi heroico diria
un abrazo!!


----------



## alfisgdl (Sep 13, 2012)

Amigos Foristas Gracias por sus mensajes la respuesta ha sido fenomenal y agradezco infinitamente sus comentarios y consejos, quiero decirles que probare con un transformador de 24 vca que creo al final me andarán llegando 11 o 12 voltios, por otra parte en los consejos que me dan de poner el transf cercas de la cerradura no es posible ya que no hay espacio adecuado y es una residencia de lujo, segundo punto si hay portero eléctrico pero este se alimenta de forma independiente y no me causa problema alguno si funciona bien, el problema es solo el voltaje que le llega a la cerradura eléctrica (chapa), otra observación es que en mi pais (México) el voltaje es de 110 voltios, no de 220v, Saludos y Gracias les platicare cual fue el resultado, y si alguien de cualquier forma me puede ayudar a saber como se adiciona un revelador lo agradeceré muchooo !. Otra cosa el cableado es complicado cambiarlo ya que esta ya una instalación muy elaborada dentro de ductos como para cambiar cables.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2012)

Amigo, puedes encapsular el transformador en un gabinete elegante prox. a la cerradura.


----------



## alfisgdl (Sep 13, 2012)

gracias Gudino por tu sugerencia pero no es posible, o como te dire seria muy costoso y ya hay un precio de instalacion pactado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2012)

Bueno suena logico, pero cuanto mas costoso sera, si debes cambiar el cable de extension por uno de mayor calibre?.


----------



## jol45 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola.

             Para tu problema (yo tuve el mismo problema), hace ya años que diseñe el siguente circuito.
             Basicamente se carga un condensador, al cual a travez de un triac se descarga a la chapa, la chapa no sonara como chicharra sino que dara golpes aecos.
             Se instala lo mas proximo psible a la chapa. y los cables entre la chapa y el dispositivo ojala mas gruesos,  no importa el largo del cable al tranformador, si es muy largo y delgado, los golpes de abertura seran mas distanciados en el tiempo.
         Saludos


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola, hice un pequeño diagrama para las dos opciones que estás pensando implementar, personalmente lo haría con el transformador de 110Vca-24Vca, pues imagino que la bobina de la chapa debe de ser para 12Vca. Para conectar el relevador necesitas además otra línea de corriente para alimentar la bobina de la chapa y ahí se complica más el asunto.

El relevador que usas sirve perfecto, pero yo no lo garantizaría para una instalación que se usará con tanta frecuencia. Por lo demás está bien, saludos!

PD. Perdona el diagrama pero he perdido la práctica en dibujar. Slds!


----------



## alfisgdl (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola Amigos Foristas, Gracias por toda su ayuda es increible el apoyo que se brinda en esta comunidad, ya resolvi el problema, explico:

como el cable que tenia conectado es multipar o sea de 8 hilos calibre 22, 2 de ellos los tengo conectados al portero y 2 estaban a la cerradura electrica, es decir me sobraban 4 hilos, y pues a los 2 de la cerradura les añadi 2 hilos mas a cada polo es decir la cerradura quedo alimentada desde el transformador con 3 hilos calibre 22 a cada polo y asi me llego un voltaje de 11vca aproximadamente suficientes para que la cerradura abra perfectamente.

De cualquier forma si me quedo con la duda de que yo he escuchado a compañeros que lo resuelven con un relevador voy a estudiar el diagrama de obeja22 y el de jol45 e inclusive tratare de hacer pruebas ya que este problema aqui en mi pais es muy recurrente y seguido algunos compañeros me preguntan acerca de como reolver este tipo de problemas.


les agradezco a todos infinitamente este foro es muy cordial y amistoso y aqui estoy a sus ordenes en lo que tambien pueda aportar estare pendiente.


----------



## powerful (Sep 14, 2012)

Varios Foristas te  sugerimos calibre 16AWG ;con 3 hilos Nº22(te aproximas al Nº17) y casi llegas a 11Vac, el 16AWG tiene 35% menos resistencia que 3 X 22 , tendrías más voltaje.
 Pero tu solución es la más económica . Cuando cotices tienes que tomar en cuenta lo que has aprendido.

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------

